# Anchor Worms



## SubAtomicScope (Jul 30, 2009)

The other day I bought 4 Mollies , only to get home an realise that the had some type of parasite hanging off them...after much online reasearch I concluded that they were infact Anchor Worms. Instead of returning them to the stores (which was my first plan) I decieded to try an treat them as I have never done that before...
I found litreture on the use of Potassium Permanganate for the use of many parasites, including Anchor Worms. I went to the store got a small 25mg bottle of Potassium Permanganate powder, came home and prepared a small medicine tank...actually, just a large goldfish bowl. They recommended that I let the fish swim in the Potassium Permangate solution for 10 to 20 minutes....
Now here is were the trouble started...I screwed up the dosage, used the whole 25mg bottle, overdosed the fish and they died within 60 seconds...(That is why I dont name my fish...LOL). I knew the solution looked too strong as I could not see though the bowl...but I thought I was reading to instructions correctly and decieded to ignore my common sense...(I do that alot).

My question is simply this...What is the dosage of Potassium Permanagate when attempting to treat parasites?

Thanks


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

My bottle of Potassium Permanganate states for a dip treatment: 1 tsp. per 5gl water. (equal to 10 mg/L) and dip the fish no longer than 30 minutes.


----------

